# Google should NEVER let Verizon sell another Nexus device



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I know that this is going to touch on some nerves but I really do agree with Alan Buckingham here. Verizon should *never* have another Nexus device *ever again*!
http://betanews.com/...r-nexus-device/



> At least if I had purchased something like the Motorola Razr I would expect this -- I still wouldn't be happy, but I would be resigned to my fate since Verizon has a history of this behavior. But...I bought a Nexus for a _reason_ and I expect that deal to be fulfilled by the company that sold it to me.
> 
> In fact, I have little doubt that Google expected the same as me. Verizon delays embarrass Google -- to have a Nexus device in the market that does not live up to what is promised from these phones and tablets. I seriously urge the Mountain View, Cal-based search giant to never let Verizon again tarnish its reputation.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

If you bought a Verizon branded device expecting timely updates it was YOUR mistake. I bought a Nexus because I knew I wouldn't have to wait for them to provide an udpate.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I've done that, I run a custom ROM. But I'm not talking about that, I'm talking about the firmware of the device which is known to be buggy, especially the radios.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

trparky said:


> I've done that, I run a custom ROM. But I'm not talking about that, I'm talking about the firmware of the device which is known to be buggy, especially the radios.


That would be qualcomm/Samsung. Verizon didn't make the hardware and qualcomm owns the radio source.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

akellar said:


> That would be qualcomm/Samsung. Verizon didn't make the hardware and qualcomm owns the radio source.


True that. VZW sucks ball with their update schedule but these Samsung radios blow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Please rant in the offtopic forum. To the OP, you complain an awful lot to the point it's kind of unhealthy. We all complain, but you've been complaining more than an angsty teen can't connect to facebook. Just had to say it.

Also, it's just a phone.

(moved topic)


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't you think I have a right to complain about service that I'm paying good money for that I can barely use?

I barely use this device as a phone these days. Data, that's fine. I can accept that in some situations that I might not have data. But making a phone call and keeping a phone call? That's a different story. When if I have to call 911 and I don't have signal to do so with?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

trparky said:


> Don't you think I have a right to complain about service that I'm paying good money for that I can barely use?


Not as much as you have lately, lol. We get it, you hate your phone, but you also don't like any of the alternatives. Complain to Verizon if you wish to change your situation. We can't give you a new phone on the forum.

You're also welcome to rant all you like in the offtopic forum.


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeez what is with this increased sense of entitlement sweeping across the county? You want the updates the day they come out? Build your rom. No one put a gun to your head and forced you to sign a contract with Verizon.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

akellar said:


> Not as much as you have lately, lol. We get it, you hate your phone, but you also don't like any of the alternatives. Complain to Verizon if you wish to change your situation. We can't give you a new phone on the forum.
> 
> You're also welcome to rant all you like in the offtopic forum.


So true...how many threads/post have we read from said user on this very same subject? Geez move on already. Not trying to be rude but we get it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

*It's not the ROM that's the problem. It's the damn radio firmware!*

Unfortunately, we can't do a damn thing about the radio firmware. I was reading stuff about the Galaxy S III and even they are having radio issues with the Verizon version of it. What's going on that Verizon devices have such issues with radios and signal hand-offs?


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

The only thing I can think of is that LTE and CDMA aren't exactly the best of friends and that because of the hack-ish nature of Verizon's CDMA/LTE network it creates for some rather ugly signal transition issues. Combine the fact that Verizon seems to have abandoned my area when it comes to network quality, and you have a recipe for disaster.

I don't know what the issue is in my area but it seems like Verizon has abandoned my area. I can go into some of the more affluent areas where people own houses worth more than half a million dollars and they're still puttering along at 3G. The map says that 4G *should* be there but if you take your phone into that area 4G is nowhere to be found.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

IMO its probably more the network and radio hardware more than firmware. I'm lucky tho and have 4g most everywhere I go and I live in a pretty small town.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Now that I loaded Sourcery ROM onto this phone it's fast again. I can use the phone without the thing slowing down for no good reason. I have no idea why that was the case under AOKP. So that makes me happy once again.

The only nail left in the coffin is the signal issues that Verizon seems to have no interest in correcting despite the constant barrage of complaints that I've sent their way. Believe me, their support teams must hate me over there in Verizon Customer Support and my complaint list must be as long as my arm.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

shiznu said:


> IMO its probably more the network and radio hardware more than firmware. I'm lucky tho and have 4g most everywhere I go and I live in a pretty small town.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah, mostly the hardware. Most OEMs are not going out of their way to modify the firmware for radios past getting them to play nicely with the other software. It's the manufacturer of the radio hardware that's at fault if it something sucks. I read issues for many phones with a grain of salt as well. A certain % of people will eventually have issues with any device, even if it's a dumb phone.

Also, non AOSP phones with AOSP on any CDMA/LTE phone generally has issues (especially of the OS version does not match the latest OTA), not a new phenomenon. You get a phone without AOSP and expect to run AOSP, you're never going to have everything perfect, especially if it's not running matching drivers to the latest OTA.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I thought that the latest RIL has been merged into most of the third party ROM dev trees. The RIL being the driver that drives the radio, the sort of "glue" that glues the the OS to the radio hardware.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

trparky said:


> I thought that the latest RIL has been merged into most of the third party ROM dev trees. The RIL being the driver that drives the radio, the sort of "glue" that glues the the OS to the radio hardware.


There's more to radio communication than the almighty RIL buzzword that gets thrown around a lot.


----------



## Sushibagel (Mar 29, 2012)

trparky said:


> The only thing I can think of is that LTE and CDMA aren't exactly the best of friends and that because of the hack-ish nature of Verizon's CDMA/LTE network it creates for some rather ugly signal transition issues. Combine the fact that Verizon seems to have abandoned my area when it comes to network quality, and you have a recipe for disaster.
> 
> I don't know what the issue is in my area but it seems like Verizon has abandoned my area. I can go into some of the more affluent areas where people own houses worth more than half a million dollars and they're still puttering along at 3G. The map says that 4G *should* be there but if you take your phone into that area 4G is nowhere to be found.


You may hate your signal on your VZW Gnex but mine is great most of the time. I also use a Sprint GSIII for work and have an awfully hard time trying to get enough of a signal to just check my email.

Not sure where you are but VZW has a great reputation for signal quality unlike most of the other carriers in Los Angeles. If it wasn't for that I'd be on a different carrier with a better phone selection and much lower rates.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I heard somewhere that Verizon is spending a lot of money in Pittsburgh, PA since they seem to be having major issues over there in that city as well. Apparently worse than where I am which is in North East Ohio, specifically Cleveland, OH. Alright, stop laughing. I've heard all the Ohio jokes, every single one of them.

AT&T, it's kind of funny. I went to Verizon two years ago back when AT&T was highly known for dropped calls in my area. Back then, Verizon was great. Fast forward a year and a half and it's like Verizon's where AT&T was two years ago and AT&T is back on top. AT&T from what I've been hearing in my area has been spending large amounts of cash in upgrades in my area.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

RIL is like a foreign language translator. Translator (pretend it's the RIL) might be to date and know what is relevant in today's languages, but then you might have someone the one side speaking French that was relevant in say 1640 (the drivers) and then on the other side someone speaking modern day American English (the OS userland). Some of the words will be lost in translation that the translator will not understand and that's where issues come up and why crap breaks on non AOSP phones running versions of Android newer than the OTA or where some OEM decided to screw around with things they weren't supposed to in order to fit their legacy crap onto modern day Android.



trparky said:


> Apparently worse than where I am which is in North East Ohio, specifically Cleveland, OH. Alright, stop laughing. I've heard all the Ohio jokes, every single one of them. Alright, stop laughing. I've heard all the Ohio jokes, every single one of them.







and

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZzgAjjuqZM


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Yep, seen those videos. Yeah... Cleveland, Ohio. Rated as one of the top ten worst cities when it comes to unemployment.


----------



## event121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cleveland rocks because that's all they have to pay you with.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I would never want to live int he city of Cleveland, but I love living in the suburbs.

The greater Cleveland area is also one of the best places to live if you love great food, and great micro brews.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

trparky said:


> I heard somewhere that Verizon is spending a lot of money in Pittsburgh, PA since they seem to be having major issues over there in that city as well. Apparently worse than where I am which is in North East Ohio, specifically Cleveland, OH. Alright, stop laughing. I've heard all the Ohio jokes, every single one of them.
> 
> AT&T, it's kind of funny. I went to Verizon two years ago back when AT&T was highly known for dropped calls in my area. Back then, Verizon was great. Fast forward a year and a half and it's like Verizon's where AT&T was two years ago and AT&T is back on top. AT&T from what I've been hearing in my area has been spending large amounts of cash in upgrades in my area.


Yeah, I'm in Cleveland too (east side suburbs), and the signal is crap. In downtown Bedford, it's usually around 1 bar of 3g. Outside my house or my parents house (they're two blocks away from me) I usually get about 2 bars of 4g, while inside I'm lucky if I get 1 bar (thank god for wifi). I don't remember the signal being nearly this bad on my old Droid X (except for in downtown Bedford, signal has always been utter crap there).

Also, my mom has a stock VZ SG3, and it gets very close to the same signal quality as me.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Glad to know that I'm not the only one having such horrid signal in Cleveland on these forums. Finally, someone who understands my pain.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Someone once told me that Samsung can't make a decent cdma radio to save their life. But when you look at Samsung gsm radios they are some of the best radios in the industry.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance, but why can Apple push updates to it's iPhone on Verizon, AT&T, whatever it may be without a problem? Do they bypass Verizon all together by requiring you be on Wifi?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a theory as to why that may be. Because Apple iDevices are typically just one piece of hardware (minus maybe the radios maybe, but I don't think there's any difference between the GSM and CDMA variant) and also because of the extreme closed-nature iOS is, Apple I think gets a free pass on their updates to iOS. Or................ they just have a deal with Verizon and other Cell Providers to bypass verification altogether so Android takes god knows how long before it even gets a major update. *ahem* Galaxy Nexus (VZW) anyone?


----------



## GaTTiNThaHaT (Jun 12, 2012)

All I have to say is you own a galaxy nexus and you're complaining about getting timely updates, but are posting on a site that is dedicated to ROM development.

1)Why?
2)Seriously?
3)Root the damn phone and solve your problem
4) 

Sent from my VZW GNEX (that I updated to the latest aosp last night using crazy mystical wizardry that I inherited from my ancient android forefathers)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

GaTTiNThaHaT said:


> All I have to say is you own a galaxy nexus and you're complaining about getting timely updates, but are posting on a site that is dedicated to ROM development.
> 
> 1)Why?
> 2)Seriously?
> ...


Don't worry, the OP just likes to complain for the sake of complaining. One day he will be a stereotypical grumpy old man telling kids to get off his lawn, taking their ball and telling "back in my day" stories


----------



## Lirodon (Feb 28, 2013)

I had similar feelings when I got a Galaxy Nexus off of SaskTel. Stupid yakjuux fragmentation.

Good thing is that its just a normal Galaxy Nexus with slightly different radio firmware.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> I have a theory as to why that may be. Because Apple iDevices are typically just one piece of hardware (minus maybe the radios maybe, but I don't think there's any difference between the GSM and CDMA variant) and also because of the extreme closed-nature iOS is, Apple I think gets a free pass on their updates to iOS. Or................ they just have a deal with Verizon and other Cell Providers to bypass verification altogether so Android takes god knows how long before it even gets a major update. *ahem* Galaxy Nexus (VZW) anyone?


Seems logical enough. Apples latest iPhone does in fact have the exact same hardware(radios & all) across the board. However, this wasn't the case for the previous ones(Specifically the 4, not positive about the 4S). I assume it has more to do with iOS being closed source, or maybe Apple just being really persuasive(No VZW Bloat, branding on phone)?


----------



## EatBrains (Mar 6, 2013)

First off, I live in Ohio as well ... Columbus ohio.
If anyone doesn't know, its a big city and has a lot of great service from all carriers.
I trade phones a lot and I can say hands down that the nexus has been the only smartphone
Here in Columbus that has at 0-2 bars at all times, no more than 2 ever.

But I have also had the sg3 and its had 4-5 bars
The DNA, most razors, all I phones and other low end devices on Verizon and they all
Have at 4+ bars of signal.

So my conclusion here is that you need a new phone.
Don't blame Verizon for the lack of signal. I really can't even blame Samsung for other
Phones I have had made under them have been great.

If anything you should be complaining about the battery lol.. yes I know that low signal
Affects the battery drainage.. but I'm sure it would still be bad.

Posting from my lovely and recently put back to stock rom, galaxy nexus.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I am on the fence here. While I do agree that VZW should be more timely in their updates of the Nexus devices I am, kinda, glad that they wait. If they pushed every single update that Google pushed out people would be here bitching about the faulty software or "why didn't they test this first?? They always release garbage to us". Some people just like to bitch. They'll bitch if the software was pushed too early & doesn't work right and they'll bitch that it wasn't pushed fast enough once they get it. I can't speak for anyone else but I chose a Verizon Nexus device not because VZW pushes updates out every time Google gets one I chose it because I want developer ROMs with developer features with developer support. I chose it so I could come to forums and watch people like yarly sharpshoot people's nonsense and developers like AOKP, EOS, AOSPA do things with the code that the carriers would never dream of doing.

If you don't want to wait for vzw udpates feel free to pack up your USB cables and take your business to one of the other carriers. You hurt a company by taking away their revenue not whining on the internet in a forum to people that are just as helpless as you are.


----------

